# Introduction



## Music_Man (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi all. Been a long time lurker in these parts. When I post my story later, you'll understand why I waited so long, though I wish now that I had not waited. 

Anyway, just wanted to say there is great advice on these forums. Some of you have helped me immensely and you don't even know it.


----------



## kimduhan (Feb 19, 2019)

hello there


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Glad to meet you!


----------



## Music_Man (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. I do have quite a length story to tell. I will share on the CWI forum when I'm in the right frame of mind. I go for IC tomorrow, and would like to at least verbalize all of this before typing it out.

It will be a very lengthy post, to say the least. It's a very unique situation...and EA that has been over for a long time, but wife finally broke down. Now I'm broken beyond measure. Again, will post more in depth when I can. Need to take care of myself first.


----------

